# marriott Cypress Harbour - Orland - Disney Reduced



## 4Reliefnow (Jan 9, 2014)

Full 2 BR Villa at Marriott for the last week of January. Located just off International Drive near Central Florida Parkway and Sea World. Great resort for just sitting around the pool or playing golf. Half way between Disney and Universal Studios if you feel like seeing the parks

I checked the II Getaways and you can stay in a Westgate for this price in January.  The Marriott's are sold out to the end of February.  A Grande vista Studio is $557 fpr the end of February as a Getaway.  That is where I got this crazy price for my week, you get a two bedroom now for the price of a studio next month.



Oh, By the way ---- still below zero temps in Michigan today and 12" of snow accumulation in the last two weeks.


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Jan 9, 2014)

*The Dates are Jan 26 to Feb 2  Sunday to Sunday*

Forgot to include the dates for this week at Cypress Harbour:  

Jan 26 to Feb 2

You could be warm and laying by the pool in just two weeks.


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Jan 13, 2014)

*Still Available - reduced to $525*

Two Bedroom Two Bath Marriott Cypress Harbour in Orlando......still available.


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Jan 21, 2014)

*Mid 60's Orland vs Minus 6 Degrees Detroit*

Still available.  Just got home from Palm Desert and I cannot use this week.

Make me an offer?


----------

